# LFTS OCTOBER 5TH



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Anybody heading out or am I going alone?


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Somebody better be hunting today! Work sucks when I don’t have anything on LFTS to read! Keep the updates and stories coming everyone.
My first sit of the year is coming on Thursday night.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

I and the son in law are with you OGB. We are pulling into the farm now. I didn't make it out yesterday due to a migraine. It's subsided to a dull ache so here we are. Be safe everyone who gets out and the best of luck.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I’m up late start getting ready to head out and hit some bedding


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Heading out in Ottawa, good luck should be a excellent morning


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

29 degrees & a hard frost on at my place! Wish I was goin out but I’m not quite ready with my new spots. Good luck & stay safe out there!


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Holding off a little bit yet. Heading up to Tippy later today for some combat fishing!


----------



## MoreHuntingPls (Oct 6, 2018)

First sit let’s do it! Good luck boys


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Heading out to the St. Clair River to try for some walleye...Good Luck in the woods today!


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Checking in from Jackson Co. brother and I. Foggy here. Good thing we put are rain pants on the weeds are wet. Good luck, be safe.


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

I’m out. Shoot straight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

A deer just passed through the fog . No idea if buck or doe. This crap is getting thick.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

fishinfanatic19 said:


> I’m out. Shoot straight


Put one on the ground Z!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Back a half mile on a run I found Saturday night. Last 300 yards in a creek bottom with ankle deep water by the moonlight. East of a highway with wind in my face. If there was ever a sit forca buck...
Good luck all.
<----<<<


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m all settled in on the farm in Barry county. Good luck and shoot straight!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Low expectations but I’m 20’ up on the new property. Still learning the ins and outs out here on movement and what not. A decent buck or just about any doe will do!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Good luck today everyone. It’s crisp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

johnhunter247 said:


> Good luck today everyone. It’s crisp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'll be living through you'll. Busy all wk. Harvest season


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Livingston county here. Nothing yet. First sit and I can never remember in my life breaking out the late season gear for my first October hunt....lol. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

trucker3573 said:


> Livingston county here. Nothing yet. First sit and I can never remember in my life breaking out the late season gear for my first October hunt....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe not the 1st sit but a few last year in October


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

An 8 and a sparky for the am. Saginaw County. No shot on the 8. Two I think walnut trees dropping by me. I'm a little worried to leave, it sounds like boulders falling from the sky.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

No sightings, but I'll likely sit here again. Following that creek bottom and walking 300 yards in water is good for stealth and scent.
Tonight I will hunt the oaks on my property for the first time this year. The little lady saw deer every day.... Only 2 big doe, 2 fawns and a spike... but I only need one doe for the freezer any who.
Congrats Spike Country! 
<----<<<


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

Hoytman5 said:


> Sweet! I can’t wait to see what at the end of the track! Good luck!


Ionia county 6pt down!


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Very slow here this morning. 1 little spike roaming around. Squirrels aren't even out and about. Heading up in 15min . Dr appointment in 2 hrs. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats!


Spike Country said:


> Ionia county 6pt down!


Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Pee is pee. Ive shot 2 big does while they were sniffing my pee puddle below the tree. I start scrapes all the time and the deer keep some of them open all year.


Wandering arrows said:


> To much coffee this morning and had to pee, guess he didn't mind the scent
> View attachment 584999


Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Baybum said:


> An 8 and a sparky for the am. Saginaw County. No shot on the 8. Two I think walnut trees dropping by me. I'm a little worried to leave, it sounds like boulders falling from the sky.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Baybum said:


> Pee is pee. Ive shot 2 big does while they were sniffing my pee puddle below the tree. I start scrapes all the time and the deer keep some of them open all year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Never had a problem with it myself. Just always get a good laugh when they come to the base of the tree .


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Baybum said:


> Pee is pee. Ive shot 2 big does while they were sniffing my pee puddle below the tree. I start scrapes all the time and the deer keep some of them open all year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


my cousin and i have done the same for the last 4 or 5 years. we see a scrape that hasn't been visited in awhile in our area, and we'll pee right there. within a day or two it's been dug up again


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Spike Country said:


> Time to start tracking!


Good luck want see a dead deer


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> View attachment 585031


Ah, thee ole Nut Chruncher. They still sell them?


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Baybum said:


> Pee is pee. Ive shot 2 big does while they were sniffing my pee puddle below the tree. I start scrapes all the time and the deer keep some of them open all year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yep, I remember back in the day Fred Trost sent human urine and what was supposed to be 100% doe in heat estrous to the lab for testing. The human urine came back more like actual doe estrous than the bottled scent did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Feeling much better now after this morning ! Shot him at 10 yards broadside , he ran about 100 yards and I heard a loud crack and found out he ran head first into an 8 inch pine tree !


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Marty H said:


> Feeling much better now after this morning ! Shot him at 10 yards broadside , he ran about 100 yards and I heard a loud crack and found out he ran head first into an 8 inch pine tree !
> View attachment 585049


Congrats on a great buck !
Flight


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice buck!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Who's still out? The mid-day feed is on! Cleanup crew just arrived here onsite. They picked up a few pears, browsed some shrubs and eyeballed the cover crop - but didn't cross the fence.

"Use playground equipment at your own risk"



















And I was just going to go "frogging around" in the Treehouse Plot. I'll give them a chance to get back to bed, I guess...


----------



## thedailyb (Aug 23, 2006)

Spike Country said:


> Ionia county 6pt down!


Send a picture for those at work?


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome buck great job!! I sat the morning on bedding with a good wind and saw nothing. I’ll be back out in an hour or so. Good luck to all stay safe.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Marty H said:


> Feeling much better now after this morning ! Shot him at 10 yards broadside , he ran about 100 yards and I heard a loud crack and found out he ran head first into an 8 inch pine tree !
> View attachment 585049


Yep you should be feeling great. Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Marty H said:


> Feeling much better now after this morning ! Shot him at 10 yards broadside , he ran about 100 yards and I heard a loud crack and found out he ran head first into an 8 inch pine tree !
> View attachment 585049


Dandy buck. Nice shooting!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Settled in under an apple tree, wind is wrong for my stand 75 yards away on the wood line. Two shooters walked this edge Friday night, hope they do it again.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Some nice bucks taken today. Congrats to all


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw more scrapes opened up on my walk out today and my walk back in, then I saw in all the days I've been out and scouted combined this year.

Kinda throwing a hail Mary although there's a lot of trails here and a scrape below me, kind of thinking nighttime sign. Had business to do in saginaw, took a little longer then planned and every access has a truck. Went where the wind is good and I knew no one else would be.
















Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Doe down!! See her from here. Probably lose service when I ger down, so pics tomorrow. 
<----<<<


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

No deer for me yet in Saginaw County. My optimism is still sky high though.

Father in law just texted me saying he shot at an 8, haven’t heard any details since. 

Really, REALLY wouldn’t mind seeing some of the bucks I had on cam all summer right about now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Joe Archer said:


> Doe down!! See her from here. Probably lose service when I ger down, so pics tomorrow.
> <----<<<


Good job!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Wind has died down here in tuscola county. Acorns are still dropping like crazy. In between some bedding and about 40 acres of corn.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Couple baby deer came out of the corn. One feeding @ 30. Other disintegrated back into the corn already. 











Sent from d_mobile


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Plumbgranny said:


> View attachment 585201


My pulse registers *Kill* when I see that brush.


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Plan is working


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Aaaaand she bedded down right on the trail I waked in lol











Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Muzzy deployed from the Ten point....BBD


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Namrock said:


> You should be feeling better. Congratulations, nice high buck, glad he didn't do any damage to his headgear crashing into that Christmas tree.
> View attachment 585185


Haven't been seeing much of anything since opener because of the 300 plus acres of corn surrounding our woodlot ! Had several bucks on trailcams early September then they all disappeared. Was very happy to see this one walk out and wander on over to me !


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)




----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Tried twice. Doe pic wont load. She went 40 yard maybe. 
Im dragging


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Congrats Joe.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Joe Archer said:


> Doe down!! See her from here. Probably lose service when I ger down, so pics tomorrow.
> <----<<<


Congrats you earned it.You put a lot of time and work in


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Marty H said:


> Feeling much better now after this morning ! Shot him at 10 yards broadside , he ran about 100 yards and I heard a loud crack and found out he ran head first into an 8 inch pine tree !
> View attachment 585049


Ya think !! Congrats



Spike Country said:


> View attachment 585155
> View attachment 585157
> 
> 
> ...



What a gnarly buck ! Congrats spike, you're a killer ! 



Joe Archer said:


> Doe down!! See her from here. Probably lose service when I ger down, so pics tomorrow.
> <----<<<


Joe you are on a roll !! Congrats


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Where I found her. Went 30 to 40 yards. First with a Spirfire. Im sold!
<----<<<


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Joe Archer said:


> Tried twice. Doe pic wont load. She went 40 yard maybe.
> Im dragging


Congrats Joe!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Joe Archer said:


> View attachment 585257
> 
> Where I found her. Went 30 to 40 yards. First with a Spirfire. Im sold!
> <----<<<


Congratulations! Beautiful coat on her. Except the part where you spilled the red paint all over it.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Well...the plan was coming together right at last light. 

Just after my post earlier, the neighbor who hunts this property as well walked by, clueless to me being there. This is a pretty big farm and he hunts the back of the property, a solid 5-7 minute walk. About 7:20 I could see what looked like a deer through the leaves of the apple tree I was sitting behind. Put the bino’s up and sure enough, giant 8 feeding in the beans about 150 yards away. He grazed in the beans for about 10 mins before moving to the wood line and making a scrape. It’s getting pretty dark now, 7:40, but he’s headed my way. I put the bino’s away and make ready with the bow trying to control my breathing. He gets to 60 yards and freezes, staring at the corner of the orchard 40 yards ahead of me. I knew what was coming, but hoped I was wrong. He turned and bolted back to the opposite end of the field disappearing. Just a few seconds later, here comes the neighbor walking right by, still clueless to my presence. I needed 5 more minutes, not even, and would’ve had a shot on my biggest buck to date. Oh well, I know he’s there and where he’s calling home, hope to catch up with him again soon. Hell of a night.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

plugger said:


> View attachment 585211
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Mighty mature button


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> Mighty mature button


 I thought boy would he be tender and he is as large or larger than three of the does in the field. My wife would cherish a deer like him for stir-fries and fancy stuff.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Joe Archer said:


> View attachment 585231
> View attachment 585231
> View attachment 585231


Joe, the "older stuff" goes in that other thread. Maybe the choppy service fat-fingered the error...

Nice job, man!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

plugger said:


> I thought boy would he be tender and he is as large or larger than three of the does in the field. My wife would cherish a deer like him for stir-fries and fancy stuff.


Cook that feller up and you could eat it if you lost all your teeth and dentures.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Few does and a couple little bucks but nothing close enough for her, we will tray again . 
Congratulations to all who connected


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Story to come, still gotta hang and skin... but here are couple pics, family came for recovery!!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Joe Archer said:


> View attachment 585257
> 
> Where I found her. Went 30 to 40 yards. First with a Spirfire. Im sold!
> <----<<<


You saving any deer this year for anybody else. Love them Spitfires They don’t disappoint.Congrats.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Whopper 24 said:


> Story to come, still gotta hang and skin... but here are couple pics, family came for recovery!!


That first pic with the two girls is hilarious! Whattabuck!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Update: 

Neighbor had a good excuse for coming out of the woods early, he killed a buck! Getting dressed up and going out to see if he needs a hand, it’s down in the river bottom and I’ve had to drag out of there myself. He still doesn’t know he walked by me twice .


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Congrats to all on those great deer taken today!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Whopper 24 said:


> Story to come, still gotta hang and skin... but here are couple pics, family came for recovery!!


Nice job Whopp! Congrats on a very cool buck & what was surely a memorable recovery with those princesses!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Spike Country said:


> View attachment 585155
> View attachment 585157
> 
> 
> Heck of a time getting him out and my phone died along with getting the quad stuck. He’s quite unique!


Great looking unique freak! Congrats on a really neat buck.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Spike Country said:


> View attachment 585155
> View attachment 585157
> 
> 
> Heck of a time getting him out and my phone died along with getting the quad stuck. He’s quite unique!





Whopper 24 said:


> Story to come, still gotta hang and skin... but here are couple pics, family came for recovery!!


Did I miss something? Was this goofy right side day or what?


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Marty H said:


> Feeling much better now after this morning ! Shot him at 10 yards broadside , he ran about 100 yards and I heard a loud crack and found out he ran head first into an 8 inch pine tree !
> View attachment 585049


Nicely done Marty beautiful buck. Congrats!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Joe Archer said:


> View attachment 585231
> View attachment 585231
> View attachment 585231


That’s a beautiful sight. Congrats joe!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Whopper 24 said:


> Story to come, still gotta hang and skin... but here are couple pics, family came for recovery!!


Congrats that is freaking awesome! The pic of you with your daughters is priceless. Your one daughters expression is great.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Whopper 24 said:


> Story to come, still gotta hang and skin... but here are couple pics, family came for recovery!!


Boy that is a great one


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Spike Country said:


> View attachment 585155
> View attachment 585157
> 
> 
> Heck of a time getting him out and my phone died along with getting the quad stuck. He’s quite unique!


Awesome deer! Way to go


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Whopper 24 said:


> Story to come, still gotta hang and skin... but here are couple pics, family came for recovery!!


Great buck! Congrats


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Finally got everything all cleaned up and showered, so here is the story. 
The single doe pictured above came right in to less than 10 yards, ate some green out of the plot, acted like she tried to wind me, then got right behind my tree at like 3 yards. I was busy watching her, thought I heard a corn stalk rustle, slowly turned my head, and picked this buck out standing in the corn facing me at about 35 yds.... I thought ohh there’s a buck, then he turned his head, and I said that’s a good buck... so now there I am seated, with my Ten point across my lap, the doe feet away, and this buck moving in.... he parallels my stand in the corn, goes behind the last tree I have for cover to make a move, so I slowly stand up, and my stand makes the slightest creek, and the doe BOLTS! 
I figured it was all over, but after about a minute, he took a couple steps, paused, then stepped right into a perfect area with no corn stalks at 20 yds, perfectly broadside. Set my top dot on his shoulder, and let the muzzy rip. Huge mule kick, I can see the perfect entry hole, he bolts and literally bull dozed corn for about 50 yards, and piled up in the cornfield!!!
Couldn’t be happier with the outcome... first time in this particular stand, first attempted harvest with the Xbow, blew through both shoulders and bolt stuck in the ground, and watched the deer pile up. 
Family and a good buddy came for the blood trail and recovery, very lucky and blessed on tonight’s hunt! Earliest In the season I have ever put a tag on a buck. 
Thanks to all for the great comments and congratulations.... and congratulations to all the other successful archers today, and this season. Good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Whopper 24 said:


> Story to come, still gotta hang and skin... but here are couple pics, family came for recovery!!


Nice but your little missies stole the show.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Whopper 24 said:


> Story to come, still gotta hang and skin... but here are couple pics, family came for recovery!!


Some hammers are dropping early this year!! CONGRATS ! Pictures are great


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

MichiFishy said:


> I think they just like tobacco. An old timer told me years ago that they used to pack hollowed out stumps with Red Man. Said the deer would tear the stump apart to get every last bit.


It would make sense. A lot of animals love tobacco, why wouldn't deer? 

I think I am gonna try some Redman and see how it goes. I love the stuff. Haven't had it in years though. My wife might not be happy, but if I tell her it helps get the deer in the freezer she might like it. I refuse to smoke while I hunt, unless it is celebration time. My Dad does though, which I don't think the cigs bother the deer as much as his damn zippo slapping open and shut. He swears it doesn't bother them though 

My Great Uncle smoked cigars and always puffed on one while hunting and he killed more deer than anyone I know, so who knows. 

I honestly don't think it really bothers them, but I don't chance it.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

jiggin is livin said:


> It would make sense. A lot of animals love tobacco, why wouldn't deer?
> 
> I think I am gonna try some Redman and see how it goes. I love the stuff. Haven't had it in years though. My wife might not be happy, but if I tell her it helps get the deer in the freezer she might like it. I refuse to smoke while I hunt, unless it is celebration time. My Dad does though, which I don't think the cigs bother the deer as much as his damn zippo slapping open and shut. He swears it doesn't bother them though
> 
> ...


I've shot several deer with a lit cigarette in the blind. But how many did I not see? Its nasty and I want to quit.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

jiggin is livin said:


> It would make sense. A lot of animals love tobacco, why wouldn't deer?
> 
> I think I am gonna try some Redman and see how it goes. I love the stuff. Haven't had it in years though. My wife might not be happy, but if I tell her it helps get the deer in the freezer she might like it. I refuse to smoke while I hunt, unless it is celebration time. My Dad does though, which I don't think the cigs bother the deer as much as his damn zippo slapping open and shut. He swears it doesn't bother them though
> 
> ...



Agreed, I have been known to bring a cigar with me from time to time. Try to stick with chew though, just seems less invasive.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

jiggin is livin said:


> It would make sense. A lot of animals love tobacco, why wouldn't deer?
> 
> I think I am gonna try some Redman and see how it goes. I love the stuff. Haven't had it in years though. My wife might not be happy, but if I tell her it helps get the deer in the freezer she might like it. I refuse to smoke while I hunt, unless it is celebration time. My Dad does though, which I don't think the cigs bother the deer as much as his damn zippo slapping open and shut. He swears it doesn't bother them though
> 
> ...



Agreed, I have been known to bring a cigar with me from time to time. Try to stick with chew though, just seems less invasive.


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

I was hunting in the UP a few years ago with a good friend of mine at his cabin. There were 4 of us, and 2 of us are pretty serious and head out plenty early to hike back into some spots on public land and try to catch up with a buck. The other 2 (older guys, not as serious on hunting) elect to remain at the cabin and see the conclusion of the Lions Game. Of those 2, 1 decides to head out after it is done. 

He doesn't make it to his stand until about 4:20 or so (Rifle season, so it's dark by 5:30 ish), luckily it's on his cabin property and not too far away. He crunches through frozen snow and ice, climbs into a ladder stand, and promptly lights a giant cigar. Sits there puffing on his stogie, and low and behold a buck comes right in shortly thereafter. He proceeds to shoot it, and had it field dressed and hanging up on the pole at the cabin, and was sitting by the fire having a celebratory Crown Royal when I and the other hunted returned after dark with no deer.

So, the point of my rambling story is that it seems to me that sometimes things such as smoking cigars in the stand must not be that big of a deal. Lol.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats to all that scored!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Snowlover 77 said:


> I was hunting in the UP a few years ago with a good friend of mine at his cabin. There were 4 of us, and 2 of us are pretty serious and head out plenty early to hike back into some spots on public land and try to catch up with a buck. The other 2 (older guys, not as serious on hunting) elect to remain at the cabin and see the conclusion of the Lions Game. Of those 2, 1 decides to head out after it is done.
> 
> He doesn't make it to his stand until about 4:20 or so (Rifle season, so it's dark by 5:30 ish), luckily it's on his cabin property and not too far away. He crunches through frozen snow and ice, climbs into a ladder stand, and promptly lights a giant cigar. Sits there puffing on his stogie, and low and behold a buck comes right in shortly thereafter. He proceeds to shoot it, and had it field dressed and hanging up on the pole at the cabin, and was sitting by the fire having a celebratory Crown Royal when I and the other hunted returned after dark with no deer.
> 
> So, the point of my rambling story is that it seems to me that sometimes things such as smoking cigars in the stand must not be that big of a deal. Lol.


I'd rather be lucky than good!!

There are plenty of stories that go like that. I honestly think most people just overthink it and make it more difficult on themselves. Like that HAVE to be 2 miles from the nearest access point. Those deer don't just live in one area, find their travels and make it easier on yourself. Lol

But, then you can put a plan together and execute it perfectly and it all comes together. I like to try for either option. Lol


----------

